# Mudhole 21 Ft push pole?



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with this push pole? I have a 1995 mav mirage that I recently acquired and I am looking for a push pole. Thanks


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive been meaning to ask as well


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Pretty well liked on here. Search MHX Push pole.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/mudhole-21’-mhx-pushpole.61462/


----------

